# Benefits of named drivers of my insurance?



## CreNaCille (16 Feb 2007)

Both my Dad and my girlfriend are named drivers on my car.

I was wondering what the benefits of being a named driver are for them?  Does it make my insurance more expensive?

Thanks,
CnC


----------



## Ravima (16 Feb 2007)

Wiht regard to expense, you wil need to ask your insurer/broker. If they are both over 30 with full licences and no convictions etc, the cost would be substantially cheaper than if they are with provisional licences and young.

the benefit, is that they are insured under your policy! 

If they have Driving Other Cars extension under their own policies, then they would probably, (you will need to check their policy wordings) then they can drive your car under their own policy, but on a third party only basis.

If you have comprehensive cover, the only way to have comprehencive cover for them whilst driving your car, is for them to be named drivers.


----------



## MichaelBurke (16 Feb 2007)

There are some policies that do offer comp cover on a driving of other cars extension but certainly not the norm. But yes comp cover is the obvious benefit for naming them. And if your girlfriend doesn't have insurance this will help her with driving experience and getting insurance in her own name in the future.


----------



## CreNaCille (16 Feb 2007)

Thanks for the info.

Need to keep my girlfriend as a named driver then.  May take my Dad off my insurance as he hardly ever drives my car anymore.


----------



## Satanta (16 Feb 2007)

Sometimes, totally dependant on the situation of the driver and the proposed name driver, adding a named driver can reduce insurance. 

More common for this to happen with young male drivers adding an experienced parent/partner, but also possibly possible in other situations I'd assume. You'd have to ask your insurer to know for sure.


----------



## rossm (26 Feb 2007)

Adding my wife to my insurance actually reduced my premium - don't ask me to explain.


----------



## Trish2006 (27 Feb 2007)

Adding my husband reduced my premium, adding me to his policy reduced his even more.  I think the theory is that you're not driving the car as much if you're not the only user of it.
However I looked into adding my 18 yo brother and my premium went from €280 to €1600.  It's kind of annoying given that he'd never be in it without me and only after he'd had plenty of lessons etc.  But I guess the ins co don't know that he's not going to be out driving it with his mates at 3am.  My Dad's car is a 1.6 and I think that's too big for a learner.
But he won't be gaining any experience in my car either with that quote.


----------

